# Kippschalter als Powerschalter??



## pro-tester (15. April 2005)

Hi Leute,

ist es möglich den üblichen Tastschalter beim ATX Gehäuse zum einschalten des Pc´s duch einen Kippschalter zu ersetzen(Das Netzteil darf ja nur einen kurzen Stromimpuls kriegen )?? Wenn ja wie mache ich das?

danke schon mal im Voraus

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## infiltrator17 (15. April 2005)

pro-tester am 15.04.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ist es möglich den üblichen Tastschalter beim ATX Gehäuse zum einschalten des Pc´s duch einen Kippschalter zu ersetzen(Das Netzteil darf ja nur einen kurzen Stromimpuls kriegen )?? Wenn ja wie mache ich das?
> 
> ...




also ich hatte mal nen 386er mit 60 MHz der hatte nen Kippschalter. Ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das mit nem Kippschalter aus nem Baumarkt geht.

Versuch: Drähte des Powerknopfs an den Kippschalter anschließen...fertig. (keine ahnung obs so klappt)

Hatte mal nen Kumpel der hat nen klingel knopf als powerbutton.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2005)

infiltrator17 am 15.04.2005 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> pro-tester am 15.04.2005 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 AFAIK muss der schlater den stromkreis kurz schließen/öffnen, aber dann wieder in die ausgangsposition gehen, und eben nicht so bleiben wie ein kippschalter. ein klingelknopf zB geht ja wieder zurück.

weiß also nicht, ob das kappen kann...


----------



## King-of-Pain (15. April 2005)

Herbboy am 15.04.2005 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> infiltrator17 am 15.04.2005 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kennst du dich mit elektronik halbwegs aus?
man könnte sowas theoretisch über ein eltako (Zeitrelai) oder ein Schütz steuern 

http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/switch_control/timing_relays.jsp
http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/switch_control/timing_relays.jsp

bischen aufwand aber damit müsste es laufen

fals du Schaltpläne Brauchst schik mir ne PM

nonplusultra währe natürlich das hier 
 http://www.moeller.net/de/industry/switchgear/command/control_circuit_devices/fingerprint_system.jsp


----------



## pro-tester (15. April 2005)

King-of-Pain am 15.04.2005 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 15.04.2005 17:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das mit dem Fingerscan ist natürlich eine krasse idee. Aber ein Kippschalter ist mir lieber da ich meinen Pc  auf  "alt" gemoddet habe und da passt das nicht so.  Aber wenn das so aufwendig ist lasse ich das muss ich mir halt was anderes überlegen trozdem danke. Hab ihr dann vieleicht noch eine Idee wie ich das mit dem Powerschalter anders lösen kann???

gruß Pro- tester

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## Loosa (15. April 2005)

Es gibt ja auch Kippschalter, die als Taster funktionieren. Also danach wieder in ihre Ausgangsposition zurueckgehen.
Wenn's ein richtiger Schalter sein soll schaetze ich, dass es nur mit etwas Aufwand ueber Relais oder so geht.


----------



## King-of-Pain (15. April 2005)

pro-tester am 15.04.2005 17:37 schrieb:
			
		

> King-of-Pain am 15.04.2005 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dan währe ein schütz nicht schlächt

die Teile bei uns an der BBS (an der Arbeit hatte ich damit noch nix zu tun) sind ca 5x5x15cm gros ((BxTxH)

beim einschalten hört man ein nettes Klacken 

Preise weis ich leider nicht aber gug mal ob du im Internet was findest ansonsten mal einen Elektriker oder Haustechnik Laden/Firma nachfragen was die Haben (gibs vieleicht auch kleiner du brauchst ja kein riesen teil mit 6300A anlaufstrom  )


----------



## egal111 (15. April 2005)

naja eigentlich müsste auch ein normaler kippschalter gehen. du müsstes den dann halt nur kurz auf "ein" und dann gleich wieder auf "aus" schalten. also klick klack ->rechner an. anstatt drück ->rechner an.


----------



## Starsucker (15. April 2005)

Eigentlich müsste das auch mit einem Schalter funktionieren. Ein normales Gehäuse hat einen Taster zum Einschalten. Hält man den Taster nun die ganze Zeit gedrückt, bleibt der Stromkreis ja eigentlich auch geschlossen, wie bei einem Schalter. Der Rechner geht aber im Normalfall trotzdem an. Also wird das Powersignal des Schalters wahrscheinlich nur kurz vom Mainboard durchgeschliffen, um das Netzteil anzusteuern. Würdest du dann einen Kippschalter auf "On" stellen, müsste der Rechner hochfahren, auch wenn der Schalter auf "On" bleibt.
Ansonsten nimm halt einfach einen Kipptaster.


----------



## lengi (15. April 2005)

ich bin ein fröhlicher besitzer eines busstopp konpfes als starter 

ich denke es sollte mit einem kippschalter auch gehen...
man müsste dann einfach das soft off im bios deaktivieren

hab mal gehört man könnte einen kippschalter auch so modden dass er wieder zurück springt... die teils sind ja nich teuer
schau mal bei www.conrad.de vorbei

edit:
wie wärs mit sowas??http://80.150.21.217/conrad/layout2...Nzc=&fh_search=kippschalter&fh_refview=search


----------



## Der-Picknicker (16. April 2005)

gib am besten von conrad immer die artikelnummer an, sonst können andere das nicht sehn 

sonst: ein wenn du denn startknopf länger als 4 sekunden gedrückt hälst, dann schalltet sich dein rechner automatisch wieder aus, also müsstest du den kippschalter nur einmal für max 3 sekunden auf on machen, sonst schaltet er sich wieder aus. 
Ausnahmen: 1. du kannst diese funktion im bios ausschalten
2. du hast nen kippschalter, der nur kurz einen stromkreis schließt und ihn direkt danach wieder öffnet.


----------



## lengi (16. April 2005)

lengi am 15.04.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin ein fröhlicher besitzer eines busstopp konpfes als starter
> 
> ich denke es sollte mit einem kippschalter auch gehen...
> man müsste dann einfach das soft off im bios deaktivieren
> ...



kan nicht mer bearbeiten aber die Artikel nummer is 

Artikel-Nr.:  701210 - LN


----------



## BaXX (16. April 2005)

Ich würde es mit einem Taster probieren...

Conrad,
Artikel-Nr.: 703117 - LN  
Bezeichnung: MINIATUR KIPPSCHALTER 2 POLIG TASTEND.

Funktioniert einwandfrei als Start - Schalter. Benutze ich selbst auch als Power-Schalter.


----------



## butt3rkeks (16. April 2005)

Starsucker am 15.04.2005 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich müsste das auch mit einem Schalter funktionieren. Ein normales Gehäuse hat einen Taster zum Einschalten. Hält man den Taster nun die ganze Zeit gedrückt, bleibt der Stromkreis ja eigentlich auch geschlossen, wie bei einem Schalter. Der Rechner geht aber im Normalfall trotzdem an. Also wird das Powersignal des Schalters wahrscheinlich nur kurz vom Mainboard durchgeschliffen, um das Netzteil anzusteuern. Würdest du dann einen Kippschalter auf "On" stellen, müsste der Rechner hochfahren, auch wenn der Schalter auf "On" bleibt.
> Ansonsten nimm halt einfach einen Kipptaster.



hehe, gute idee, aber probier das doch mal bei dir aus...wenn du den schalter gedrückt hälst, startet der pc nach ca. 4sec wieder neu bzw geht weider aus...
ich glaub, diese funktion is noch ein relikt aus alten tagen, denn mein erster pc hatte keinen reset-knopf...


----------



## Troppy (16. April 2005)

Ich hab mir ein Codschloss eingebaut


----------



## Dorftrootel (16. April 2005)

Troppy am 16.04.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir ein Codschloss eingebaut


Musst du den auch einen bestimmten Code eingeben, oder einfach nur eine Taste drücken?


----------



## MICHI123 (16. April 2005)

pro-tester am 15.04.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ist es möglich den üblichen Tastschalter beim ATX Gehäuse zum einschalten des Pc´s duch einen Kippschalter zu ersetzen(Das Netzteil darf ja nur einen kurzen Stromimpuls kriegen )?? Wenn ja wie mache ich das?
> 
> ...



also rein theoretisch sollte das gehen. 
obwohl: also da sind ja 2 stellen die durch den powerschalter überbrückt werden. das kann man auch mit einem schraubenzieher machen, hab ich bei meinem praktikum gelernt. das reicht aber auch wenn man den nur kurz daran hält, und nicht dauerhaft.  Es kann natürlich sein, dass man den auch nur kurz überbrücen DARF. ich glaub die normaen schalter überbrücken das nur kurz. wenn man den gedrückt hält geht glaub ich der rechnet nicht an... ODER? erst wenn man loslsst... bin mir aber nicht sicher.... probiers hal taus   

michi
cya


----------



## Der-Picknicker (17. April 2005)

wenn du den knopf gedrückt hältst, dann is dein rechner nach 4 sekunden wieder aus, näheres, siehe post oben


----------



## Starsucker (17. April 2005)

butt3rkeks am 16.04.2005 18:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Starsucker am 15.04.2005 18:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich schon. Meine Rechner bleiben an. Und einen Reset-Knopf hat nur einer von beiden.
Btw, ich hab ja gesagt, ein Taster wäre die bessere Lösung.


----------



## BaXX (17. April 2005)

Starsucker am 17.04.2005 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> butt3rkeks am 16.04.2005 18:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und zum 2.ten mal:

Ich würde es mit einem Taster probieren...

Conrad,
Artikel-Nr.: 703117 - LN 
Bezeichnung: MINIATUR KIPPSCHALTER 2 POLIG TASTEND.

Funktioniert einwandfrei als Start - Schalter. Benutze ich selbst auch als Power-Schalter.


----------



## Baker79 (18. April 2005)

man könnte natürlich auch das mobo stromkabel so umlöten, das man den kippschalter zwischen die kabel hängt, die das mobo mit saft versorgen. ( also das dann das mobo erst saft bekommt, wenn der stromkreis geschlossen ist, wie bei den umbauten, um ein ATX nt ohne mobo zu betreiben. )

sowas ähnliches hab ich nämlich auch vor.


----------



## olstyle (18. April 2005)

Die "einfachste" Möglichkeit, wäre den NT-Schalter durch den Kippschalter zu ersetzen.Dann musst du nur noch im Bios den Sof-off Modus ausschalten und dafür den neustart bei Stromunterbrechung auf on stellen(gibts nichz´t immer).
mfg Olstyle


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2005)

Baker79 am 18.04.2005 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> man könnte natürlich auch das mobo stromkabel so umlöten, das man den kippschalter zwischen die kabel hängt, die das mobo mit saft versorgen. ( also das dann das mobo erst saft bekommt, wenn der stromkreis geschlossen ist, wie bei den umbauten, um ein ATX nt ohne mobo zu betreiben. )
> 
> sowas ähnliches hab ich nämlich auch vor.



du weißt, dass ein atx stecker 20-24pins hat, dazu nochmal der 4pin 12v stecker und rund die hälfte davon auch strom führt?  
viel spaß beim löten..

zu olstyles vorschlag:
erfordert nen schalter für 230v, sind selten in attraktvier form zu bekommen.
(ganz abgesehen davon, dass man den entsprechenden anschluss aus/ins netzteil und durchs gehäuse ziehen muss)


----------



## pro-tester (19. April 2005)

Ich habe was krasses gefunden und zwar habe ich aus dem Mercedes von meinem Opa den Elektrischen Fensterheber ausgebaut und davon den Schalter genommen. Dieser springt ja Automatisch zurück und hat gleich den Resetschalter bei(da öffnen und schließen beim Fenster). Außerdem lässt dieser sich gut and der Gehäuse Rückwand anbringen.

Gruß Pro- tester


----------



## Baker79 (19. April 2005)

ruyven_macaran am 18.04.2005 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> du weißt, dass ein atx stecker 20-24pins hat, dazu nochmal der 4pin 12v stecker und rund die hälfte davon auch strom führt?
> viel spaß beim löten..



ja schon, aber es gibt ja die möglichkeit, 2 pins an dem mobo stecker miteinander zu verbinden und dann dadurch das nt ohne mobo zu betreiben.
also sollte es ja möglich sein, an eins der 2 kabel den kippschalter anzulöten und dann dadurch das nt zu betreiben. wobei dann durch die soft-off settings die benutzung eines kippschalters möglich sein sollte.

oder so ähnlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2005)

Baker79 am 19.04.2005 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 18.04.2005 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, vertstehe 
wär nen versuch wert, ich weiß aber nicht genau, ob das mainbord die beiden kontakte dauerhaft überbrückt oder auch einfach nur das einschaltsignal durchschleift.


----------

